# FDA Approval of Lyrica may be raising Fibro awareness



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

FDA approval of prescription drugs for Fibromyalgia seen raising awareness as well as pharma revenues A brief excerpt:


> In the first 9 months of 2007, Pfizer, the maker of LyricaTM (pregabalin - which in June 2007 became the first prescription drug to receive FDA approval specifically for treatment of Fibromyalgia) reportedly spent just under $40 million on Lyrica's advertising. Meanwhile, third-quarter 2007 U.S. sales of Lyrica were 37% greater than for the same period in 2006 - at $465 million. As for the future, according to a Medical Marketing & Media news report, "New therapies are expected to grow the Fibromyalgia market from under $400 million in 2006 to $2 billion by 2016." In addition to Lyrica, "the FDA is set to decide on Eli Lilly's CymbaltaR in Fibromyalgia on or before June 2008, while Forest Labs and Cypress filed milnacipran for that indication on December 31st [2007].* Two other compounds are in late-stage clinical development. And other hopefuls are entering the race."


Read the entire article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM010908F


----------

